
On the Origin of Speciousness - kranzky
https://medium.com/@jason_hutchens/on-the-origin-of-speciousness-180c370ade60#.8eto63r8j
======
kranzky
Thinking about Chomsky and Hong Kong lead to writing this brain-dump.

